# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Σύμη 2

## Proteus3000uk

Ρυμουλκούμενο σήμερα το πρωι μεταφέρθηκε το Σύμη 2 που δουλεύει στη γραμμη Ρόδου-Σύμης, απο το κεντρικό λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Η δεύτερη φορά φέτος. Την προηγούμενη φορά (πριν απο περίπου 1 μήνα) η βλάβη το κράτησε εκτός υπηρεσίας για 1 εβδομάδα περίπου. 

Απορεί κανείς για την ποιότητα των επισκευών και του προσωπικού που έχει αναλάβει την συντήρηση των πλοίων της εταιρείας μας. Τα καραβάκια αυτά απο όσο γνωρίζω έχουν άπλετο χρόνο κατα τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα, οπου και δεν ειναι σε υπηρεσία, να ασχοληθούν με τις κάθε είδους επισκευές.

Σαν συμιακός πραγματικά ντρέπομαι για την κατάσταση που έχουν φέρει ορισμένοι την εταιρείας μας και τα πλοία της.

----------


## Proteus3000uk

Παραμένει καθηλωμένο το Σύμη 2. Ούτε δρομολόγια ούτε και δοκιμαστικά αποκατάστασης της βλάβης. 
Επισκευάζεται ακόμα ή έδεσε και πάμε για την επόμενη σαιζόν άραγε?

----------


## mike_rodos

Aφού έχασε το fuel της σεζόν, από 17/8 ξανά στα δρομολόγια βάση του openseas.

----------


## Harry14

> Aφού έχασε το fuel της σεζόν, από 17/8 ξανά στα δρομολόγια βάση του openseas.


Μια μικρη διορθωση. Fuel που εγραψες ειναι τα καυσιμα. Προφανως εννοουσες Full.

Φιλικα! :Very Happy:

----------


## Proteus3000uk

> Μια μικρη διορθωση. Fuel που εγραψες ειναι τα καυσιμα. Προφανως εννοουσες Full.
> 
> Φιλικα!



Χρήμα = "Fuel"   :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μια μικρη διορθωση. Fuel που εγραψες ειναι τα καυσιμα. Προφανως εννοουσες Full.
> 
> Φιλικα!


 :Very Happy:  Σωστός! 
Το πλοίο ακόμη παραμένει δεμένο στη νέα μαρίνα στο καρακόρενο...

----------


## Proteus3000uk

Ελπίζω οι κύριοι διοικούντες της ΑΝΕΣ να δώσουν τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις στους Συμιακούς. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες εξοργισμένου φίλου-μετόχου, μέλος της διοίκησης ειναι και ο πρώτος μηχανικός του "Σύμη 2" ο οποίος τον χειμώνα που το πλοίο ήταν σε αργία,  "προέβει" σε "επισκευή" των μηχανών του πλοίου. Επομένως το πρόβλημα ίσως και να ήταν γνωστό.
Ας αρχίζουν επιτέλους να αποδίδονται ευθύνες σε αυτόν τον τόπο!

----------


## ελμεψη

> Ελπίζω οι κύριοι διοικούντες της ΑΝΕΣ να δώσουν τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις στους Συμιακούς. 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες εξοργισμένου φίλου-μετόχου, μέλος της διοίκησης ειναι και ο πρώτος μηχανικός του "Σύμη 2" ο οποίος τον χειμώνα που το πλοίο ήταν σε αργία, "προέβει" σε "επισκευή" των μηχανών του πλοίου. Επομένως το πρόβλημα ίσως και να ήταν γνωστό.
> Ας αρχίζουν επιτέλους να αποδίδονται ευθύνες σε αυτόν τον τόπο!


Κυριε Proteus3000uk διαβαζω τοσες μερες το παραληρημα σου και ειπα να μην παρω θεση αλλα τωρα ξεκινησες να θιγεις ατομα και δεν μπορω να μην σου απαντησω.Το πλοιο επαθε μια σοβαρη βλαβη στην μεση του καλοκαιριου και εγινε οτι επρεπε ωστε να επανελθει το συντομοτερο δυνατον στα δρομολογια και με την ληξη της σεζον μιας και το πλοιο φετος θα σταματουσε για ετησια συντηρηση θα προεβαιναν σε μια ολοκληρωμενη συντηρηση αφου θα υπηρχε η ανεση του χρονου. Δυστυχως ομως η επισκευη δεν αντεξε και η βλαβη ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε. Αναγκαστικα αυτη την φορα αυτη η επισκευη γινεται στο καταλληλο μερος και οχι στη Ροδο ωστε να τοποθετηθει το τμημα αυτο της μηχανης στην θεση του και να μην υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα.Μην ξεχνας φετος το Συμη 2 δεν σταματησε καθολου και εκανε συνεχεια δρομολογια επομενως τα περιθωρια συντηρησης ηταν τα προβλεπομενα και οχι εκτενη.Το πλοιο παντως συντομα θα επανελθει κανονικα στα δρομολογια του για να ηρεμησεις και δεν προκειται να παει για την επομενη σεζον.Οσο για τον διπλο ρολο του πρωτου μηχανικου δεν νομιζω οτι εχει καμια σχεση με την βλαβη και δεν υπαρχει λογος να τον αναφερεις. Η ΑΝΕΣ ειναι εταιρια λαικης βασης και πολλα μελοι των πληρωματων των πλοιων της τυγχναινουν και μετοχοι που σημαινει οτι μπορει να ειναι και μελοι του διουκητικου συμβουλιου για να σου λυθουν οι αποριες. Ελπιζω να σταματησεις εδω και να βρεις κανενα ποιο επικαιρο θεμα να ασχοληθεις.

----------


## Proteus3000uk

> Κυριε Proteus3000uk διαβαζω τοσες μερες το παραληρημα σου και ειπα να μην παρω θεση αλλα τωρα ξεκινησες να θιγεις ατομα και δεν μπορω να μην σου απαντησω.Το πλοιο επαθε μια σοβαρη βλαβη στην μεση του καλοκαιριου και εγινε οτι επρεπε ωστε να επανελθει το συντομοτερο δυνατον στα δρομολογια και με την ληξη της σεζον μιας και το πλοιο φετος θα σταματουσε για ετησια συντηρηση θα προεβαιναν σε μια ολοκληρωμενη συντηρηση αφου θα υπηρχε η ανεση του χρονου. Δυστυχως ομως η επισκευη δεν αντεξε και η βλαβη ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε. Αναγκαστικα αυτη την φορα αυτη η επισκευη γινεται στο καταλληλο μερος και οχι στη Ροδο ωστε να τοποθετηθει το τμημα αυτο της μηχανης στην θεση του και να μην υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα.Μην ξεχνας φετος το Συμη 2 δεν σταματησε καθολου και εκανε συνεχεια δρομολογια επομενως τα περιθωρια συντηρησης ηταν τα προβλεπομενα και οχι εκτενη.Το πλοιο παντως συντομα θα επανελθει κανονικα στα δρομολογια του για να ηρεμησεις και δεν προκειται να παει για την επομενη σεζον.Οσο για τον διπλο ρολο του πρωτου μηχανικου δεν νομιζω οτι εχει καμια σχεση με την βλαβη και δεν υπαρχει λογος να τον αναφερεις. Η ΑΝΕΣ ειναι εταιρια λαικης βασης και πολλα μελοι των πληρωματων των πλοιων της τυγχναινουν και μετοχοι που σημαινει οτι μπορει να ειναι και μελοι του διουκητικου συμβουλιου για να σου λυθουν οι αποριες. Ελπιζω να σταματησεις εδω και να βρεις κανενα ποιο επικαιρο θεμα να ασχοληθεις.


Κύριε "Ελμεψη" αυτο που εσείς αποκαλείτε παραλήρημα εγώ το αποκαλώ ενημέρωση. Φυσικά και θα εκφράζω την άποψη μου όσο αυτό και αν σας ειναι δυσάρεστο. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερώνω το forum για τις πληροφορίες που έχω στη διάθεση μου.Αν τις θεωρείτε λανθασμένες, έχετε και εσείς την ελευθερία να εκφράσετε και εσείς την άποψη σας.

Καλά θα κάνετε τις ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μας δώσατε, να φροντίσετε να τις δώσετε και στους υπολοίπους μετόχουν της εταιρείας μας που σας διαβεβαιώ ειναι εξοργισμένοι.
 Ειμαι σίγουρος οτι θα σας καταλάβουν!

Αυτό που αναφέρω στο μήνυμα μου, και ίσως δεν έκανα ιδιαίτερα σαφές, ειναι οτι σαν μέτοχος ο μηχανικός του πλοίου, ίσως θα έπρεπε να δώσει περισσότερη προσοχή και να "απαιτήσει" να γίνουν ορισμένες επιπρόσθετες εργασίες.
Στο νησί μας κυκλοφορεί η φήμη οτι το πρόβλημα ήταν γνωστό απο πέρσι.

Καλά θα κάνετε να σταματήσετε να βάλλετε κατα πάντων και ίσως να επικεντρώσετε (επικεντρώσουμε) την προσοχή σας στο να κάνετε την ΑΝΕΣ αυτό που ήταν κάποτε.

Λυπάμαι αλλα θα συνεχίσω να γράφω ελεύθερα στο forum και θα χαρώ να ξαναδώ τα σχόλια σας σε κάποια απο τις αναρτήσεις μου.

Φιλικά

----------


## Leo

Οι γνώμες όλων είναι ευπρόσδεκτες, αλλά θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι εδώ, στο φόρουμ δεν είμαστε ανακριτικό, ούτε διακστική αίθουσα να επιρίψουμε ευθύνες, κρυμμένοι πίσω από ενα nick name. Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι *κανόνες* του φόρουμ δεν πρέπει να παραβιάζονται από κανένα μέλος. Συνιστώ λοιπόν να πέσουν οι τόνοι της όποιας αντιπαράθεσης και να μην συνεχιστεί με το "φιλικό" ύφος.

----------


## Proteus3000uk

Ομολογώ οτι ο τρόπος που εκφάστηκα αναφερόμενος στον μηχανικό του πλοίου ίσως να ήταν άστοχος. Για άλλη μια φορα λοιπόν θέλω να καταστήσω σαφές οτι αυτό που σκεφτόμουν δίχως να μπορέσω να διατυπώσω ορθά ειναι οτι, σαν μέλος της διοίκησης της ΑΝΕΣ, ο μηχανικός του πλοίου θα μπορούσε να αποκομίζει πιέζοντας την εταιρεία όλα αυτά που χρειάζονται για την σωστή επισκευή και λειτουργία του πλοίου. Εϊναι γνωστό οτι πολλές φορές οι μηχανικοί δεν πέρνουν όλα αυτά που κατα καιρούς ζητούν απο τις εταιρείες τους. Αν λοιπόν τυγχάνει ο μηχανικός να ειναι και μέλος του ΔΣ, τότε τα πραγματα ίσως ειναι διαφορετικά!

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την όποια ένταση

----------


## mike_rodos

Από σήμερα στα δρομολόγια το ΣΥΜΗ ΙΙ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ρυμουλκούμενο σήμερα το πρωι μεταφέρθηκε το Σύμη 2 που δουλεύει στη γραμμη Ρόδου-Σύμης, απο το κεντρικό λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Η δεύτερη φορά φέτος. Την προηγούμενη φορά (πριν απο περίπου 1 μήνα) η βλάβη το κράτησε εκτός υπηρεσίας για 1 εβδομάδα περίπου. 
> 
> Απορεί κανείς για την ποιότητα των επισκευών και *του προσωπικού* που έχει αναλάβει την συντήρηση των πλοίων της εταιρείας μας. Τα καραβάκια αυτά απο όσο γνωρίζω έχουν άπλετο χρόνο κατα τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα, οπου και δεν ειναι σε υπηρεσία, να ασχοληθούν με τις κάθε είδους επισκευές.
> 
> Σαν συμιακός πραγματικά ντρέπομαι για την κατάσταση που έχουν φέρει ορισμένοι την εταιρείας μας και τα πλοία της.





> Ελπίζω οι κύριοι διοικούντες της ΑΝΕΣ να δώσουν τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις στους Συμιακούς. 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες εξοργισμένου φίλου-μετόχου, μέλος της διοίκησης ειναι και *ο πρώτος μηχανικός* του "Σύμη 2" ο οποίος τον χειμώνα που το πλοίο ήταν σε αργία, "προέβει" σε "επισκευή" των μηχανών του πλοίου. Επομένως το πρόβλημα ίσως και να ήταν γνωστό.
> Ας αρχίζουν επιτέλους να αποδίδονται ευθύνες σε αυτόν τον τόπο!





> Κύριε "Ελμεψη" αυτο που εσείς αποκαλείτε παραλήρημα εγώ το αποκαλώ ενημέρωση. Φυσικά και θα εκφράζω την άποψη μου όσο αυτό και αν σας ειναι δυσάρεστο. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερώνω το forum για τις πληροφορίες που έχω στη διάθεση μου.Αν τις θεωρείτε λανθασμένες, έχετε και εσείς την ελευθερία να εκφράσετε και εσείς την άποψη σας.
> 
> Καλά θα κάνετε τις ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μας δώσατε, να φροντίσετε να τις δώσετε και στους υπολοίπους μετόχουν της εταιρείας μας που σας διαβεβαιώ ειναι εξοργισμένοι.
> Ειμαι σίγουρος οτι θα σας καταλάβουν!
> 
> Αυτό που αναφέρω στο μήνυμα μου, και ίσως δεν έκανα ιδιαίτερα σαφές, ειναι οτι σαν μέτοχος *ο μηχανικός* του πλοίου, ίσως θα έπρεπε να δώσει περισσότερη προσοχή και να "απαιτήσει" να γίνουν ορισμένες επιπρόσθετες εργασίες.
> Στο νησί μας κυκλοφορεί η φήμη οτι το πρόβλημα ήταν γνωστό απο πέρσι.
> 
> Καλά θα κάνετε να σταματήσετε να βάλλετε κατα πάντων και ίσως να επικεντρώσετε (επικεντρώσουμε) την προσοχή σας στο να κάνετε την ΑΝΕΣ αυτό που ήταν κάποτε.
> ...


Τον στήσατε στον τοίχο το έρμο τον μηχανικό ! 
Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι ,όλες οι μηχανές δεν σας εγγυούνται ποτέ ότι δεν θα σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν ,ασχέτως αν εσείς έχετε ξοδέψει μια περιούσια να τις επισκευάσετε .Απλά έχετε μειώσει τις πιθανότητες να συμβεί ! 
Οπότε δείξτε λίγο κατανόηση σε αυτούς τους μηχανικούς ,διότι όταν όλα πανε καλά ,τότε πηγαινουν μόνα τους τα βαπόρια ,και όταν έχουμε πρόβλημα ,τότε φταινε οι μηχανικοί !
Φυσικά και θα συνεχίσετε να γράφετε ελεύθερα στο Nautilia.gr και θα είναι χαρά μας να σας διαβάζουμε, ακόμα και όταν διαφωνούμε !
Φιλικά  :Wink:

----------


## tankerman

> Τον στήσατε στον τοίχο το έρμο τον μηχανικό ! 
> Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι ,όλες οι μηχανές δεν σας εγγυούνται ποτέ ότι δεν θα σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν ,ασχέτως αν εσείς έχετε ξοδέψει μια περιούσια να τις επισκευάσετε .Απλά έχετε μειώσει τις πιθανότητες να συμβεί ! 
> Οπότε δείξτε λίγο κατανόηση σε αυτούς τους μηχανικούς ,διότι όταν όλα πανε καλά ,τότε πηγαινουν μόνα τους τα βαπόρια ,και όταν έχουμε πρόβλημα ,τότε φταινε οι μηχανικοί !
> Φυσικά και θα συνεχίσετε να γράφετε ελεύθερα στο Nautilia.gr και θα είναι χαρά μας να σας διαβάζουμε, ακόμα και όταν διαφωνούμε !
> Φιλικά


Πες τα χρυσοστομε!!!!!

Δυστηχως ορισμενοι οταν  κριτικαρουν ενα πλοιο, στερουνται ναυτικης παιδειας , και αυτο δεν ειναι φαινομενο μονο των διαφορων φορουμ στο ιντερνετ αλλα και των ΜΜΕ το οποιο ειναι ακομα ποιο λυπηρο.

----------


## georgas77

το προβλημα ηταν με την ρεβερσα τησ μηχανης επαθε ζημια 
για βλακεια 
εκανε κοντρες με το νικολαος χ ημουν μηχανικος του νικολαος χ τοτε

----------


## georgas77

παντος τα λαθη σε αυτο το πλοιο ηταν παρα πολλα απο την λαθος κατασκευη μελετη πχ την πλωρα την εκοψαν 2 φορες
καταμαραν να ποιανει τα 13  μιλια δεν υπαρχει

----------

